#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Посоветуйте хороших исполнителей буддийской музыки/пения.

## Гошка

Привет.

     По-рекомендуйте пож., в чьем исполнении музыка/пение лучше передает замысел авторов.
Чье исполнение можно считать хорошим?

Осовремененные варианты не интересуют.
Интересуют больше исполнители прошлых лет, записи которых возможно достать.

Очень интересует музыка/пение, записанная на высотах. 

Новичок в Буддийской музыке. Возможности прослушать все разнообразие музыки нет.

Пропадаю.

Спасибо.

----------


## Anthony

> Привет.
> 
>      По-рекомендуйте пож., в чьем исполнении музыка/пение лучше передает замысел авторов.
> Чье исполнение можно считать хорошим?
> 
> Осовремененные варианты не интересуют.
> Интересуют больше исполнители прошлых лет, записи которых возможно достать.
> 
> Очень интересует музыка/пение, записанная на высотах. 
> ...


Уж не знаю, на каких высотах было записано, но мне нравится Tony Scott - Music for Zen meditation

----------

Гошка (19.10.2013)

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

http://tashilhunpomonks.bandcamp.com...wisdom-insight

----------

Гошка (19.10.2013)

----------


## Шавырин

Случайно набрёл http://tibet-cd.narod.ru/tibet/tibet.htm .

----------

Гошка (19.10.2013)

----------


## Гошка

> http://tashilhunpomonks.bandcamp.com...wisdom-insight


Нашел, где можно скачать Tashi Lhunpo Monks. М.б. кому еще пригодится:
http://yadi.sk/d/tqh3X4a6Bd3cG

----------


## Гошка

> http://tashilhunpomonks.bandcamp.com...wisdom-insight


Не пинайте сильно новичка.

Существует ли Тибетская музыка? Религиозная(Буддизм), и народная. Без пения. 

Не западный вариант. Записанный, по-возможности, в Тибете.

По-советуйте.

----------


## Aion

Тибетская традиционная музыка
Тибетская музыка

----------

Гошка (23.02.2014)

----------


## Гошка

Спасибо. 
Очень непривычное пение и музыка. Как религиозная, так и народная.
Может быть через количество прослушиваний станет понятнее.

----------

